# 1949 Titan



## neighbor (Oct 11, 2015)

700c Wheels all original


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 11, 2015)

Really cool roadster. That shifter is very uncommon- only used for a couple year.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 12, 2015)

Beaautiful bike but it is a lightweight not a middleweight bike.  Roger


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful bike,very classy .


----------

